# 7 nippled Black Lab



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

I recently purchased a pup with 7 nipples . Is that a problem ? I mean , it doesn't bother me at all obviously but I just wanted to know if there's anything to it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't believe I've ever counted my dogs' nipples, LOL. Does it look natural or does it look like something happened?


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Our terrier mix has 7 nipples too.  She isn't symetrical if you look at her face. The left side of her jaw doesn't match the right side and she will naturally have her bottom tooth is out in the open with a slight underbite. It just looks a bit crooked. LOL

I haven't noticed any type of complications other than minor appearance flaws.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I do know a dog who is missing a couple nipples but that's because she had some mammary tumors removed, and the nipples went with them. But she's had a few litters so her nipples are noticable. I can't even see Penny's nipples. Too much fur!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Smalls is missing a nipple, too. She had a large surgery when she was a pup and one of her nipples was sewn flat into the incision and disappeared upon healing. No problems for her. The only "issue" that could arise would be nursing, but she will never have a litter.

Edit: I should note the missing nipple wouldn't make an actual difference in nursing, unless she had 8 pups, but she's spayed so it's irrelevant.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's only a problem if she had ambitions of being a bikini model...


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> It's only a problem if she had ambitions of being a bikini model...


She would have to special order the top.


----------



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I'm planning for my Shiva to give birth at least once . I don't know about you , but from my previous experiences with female dogs, they became a bit depressed after they were spayed, so I'm thinking this happened because they never had puppies . And besides , I'm sort of letting nature take it's course . Then again , it's just my opinion .


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Nyctophobia said:


> Well I'm planning for my Shiva to give birth at least once . I don't know about you , but from my previous experiences with female dogs, they became a bit depressed after they were spayed, so I'm thinking this happened because they never had puppies . And besides , I'm sort of letting nature take it's course . Then again , it's just my opinion .


Please go read the stickies at the top about breeding/pregnant dogs. Letting a non-show quality dog have puppies is completely irresponsible. There are over 8 million pets killed each year because of not enough good homes, and you would be contributing to it. Plus, the health risks of carrying/delivering a litter outweigh any health benefits (and dogs do NOT miss having a litter. That is putting human emotions onto an animal.) http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/80936-accedently-pregnant-information.html

If you love your dog and want to do what's best for her, you will get her spayed. Please also read, "My Name is Sam" sticky.
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/2201-breeding-issue-his-name.html
Please don't be just another irresponsible breeder.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Your puppy will be better off NOT being bred. Breeding and whelping always carries with it the risk of death and/or other complications. Puppies should be responsibly bred from health tested dogs of good breed type and temperament. Spaying bitches does not make them depressed, nor does not having a litter of puppies. At this point you could not tell if ANY puppy will end up suitable for breeding, even a puppy from a super show breeder.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Nyctophobia said:


> Well I'm planning for my Shiva to give birth at least once . I don't know about you , but from my previous experiences with female dogs, they became a bit depressed after they were spayed, so I'm thinking this happened because they never had puppies . And besides , I'm sort of letting nature take it's course . Then again , it's just my opinion .


ill tell you what's NOT an opinion...



Redyre said:


> Your puppy will be better off NOT being bred. Breeding and whelping always carries with it the risk of death and/or other complications. Puppies should be responsibly bred from health tested dogs of good breed type and temperament. Spaying bitches does not make them depressed, nor does not having a litter of puppies. At this point you could not tell if ANY puppy will end up suitable for breeding, even a puppy from a super show breeder.


^that...is FACT. 

breeding dogs without serious health risks is a time consuming, intensive and expensive process that can easily end in tragedy. take a moment to read through this link


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nyctophobia said:


> Well I'm planning for my Shiva to give birth at least once . I don't know about you , but from my previous experiences with female dogs, they became a bit depressed after they were spayed, so I'm thinking this happened because they never had puppies . And besides , I'm sort of letting nature take it's course . Then again , it's just my opinion .


Yeah.. besides what every one else said, that just isn't true. I have two spayed females (and have fostered MANY) that are happy as clams. I can tell you they would NOT be happy giving birth and I can't guarantee their puppies would live happily ever after. Dogs do not get depressed because they don't have puppies. That is not true.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Dogs do not get depressed because they don't have puppies. That is not true.


Personally, I think mine misses her puppies a little, but maybe it's just my imagination. She never should have been bred, and trust me, it wasn't me who did it, was done before I got her.


----------



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

Well , none of you have yet impressed me with your reasons for my bitch to have pups later in her life . 
First of all , I live in Romania , not the US , we probably have about 10 animal shelters in the whole country . There is no such thing as over-population of pets because most people simply can't afford taking care of one . The medium salary goes around 250 euros and a black lab goes for around 150 . Whoever buys one can afford to take care of him . In addition , I'm planning of keeping at least two of her pups . I'll be very careful to whom I'll give the others , I'll check their future living conditions and their owners "sanity" . 
Regarding the giving birth issue , just think about it , even human babies are somethimes born with physical or mental handicaps . Bad stuff happens , that's the way nature works . That doesn't meen WE should stop breeding does it ? Trust me , I love animals , especially dogs , more than anything in this world and I wouldn't do anything that would hurt them just out of my selfishness . I just think this is the right thing to do .


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

Nyctophobia said:


> Well , none of you have yet impressed me with your reasons for my bitch to have pups later in her life .
> First of all , I live in Romania , not the US , we probably have about 10 animal shelters in the whole country . There is no such thing as over-population of pets because most people simply can't afford taking care of one . The medium salary goes around 250 euros and a black lab goes for around 150 . Whoever buys one can afford to take care of him . In addition , I'm planning of keeping at least two of her pups . I'll be very careful to whom I'll give the others , I'll check their future living conditions and their owners "sanity" .
> Regarding the giving birth issue , just think about it , even human babies are somethimes born with physical or mental handicaps . Shit happens , that's the way nature works . That doesn't meen WE should stop breeding does it ? Trust me , I love animals , especially dogs , more than anything in this world and I wouldn't do anything that would hurt them just out of my selfishness . I just think this is the right thing to do .


Okay now you are being just plain ignorant. The reasons that other users have given you are perfectly valid and you are choosing to ignore them for your own selfish reasons. And to add to that you just used a curse word. Please keep in mind that this forum is open to users of all ages and therefore swearing of any kind is not allowed so please edit it out.


----------



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

I apologize for that ... edited . And again , how can my decision be for my selfish reasons when I have no intention of SELLING the puppies , I'll just give them to what I think will be responsable and caring owners . And regarding the reasons , I stand by my beliefs that there are indeed unfortunate exceptions but that doesn't mean it's always like that . There are millions of dogs giving birth worldwide and the counter-argument I was given for what I think is right is just a website with 10 unfortunate breeders who I believe are over-reacting epicly . I just want her to give birth once , she'll be spayed afterwards . If not a single person agrees with me in , let's say , 10 days I promise you all she'll be spayed and she'll never have puppies .


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

Nyctophobia said:


> Well I'm planning for my Shiva to give birth at least once . I don't know about you , but from my previous experiences with female dogs, they became a bit depressed after they were spayed, so I'm thinking this happened because they never had puppies . And besides , I'm sort of letting nature take it's course . Then again , it's just my opinion .


How do you think your dog will feel when she gives birth and then you take all her puppies away from her and give them to new owners?
I'm sure that would be far more heartbreaking than the simple fact of never having puppies.


----------



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

If you'd have read my previous replies more carefully you'd have noticed that I said I intend keeping AT LEAST 2 of her pups .


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

Nyctophobia said:


> If you'd have read my previous replies more carefully you'd have noticed that I said I intend keeping AT LEAST 2 of her pups .


Either way you are still taking her puppies away from her.


----------



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

That is an excellent reason indeed . Probably the best anyone can ever give to me . Surprisingly enough , I thought of that too . I already talked to my parents and brother and they'll take 3 of them . 2 will go to my brother and 1 to my parents . She'll be able to see them every couple of days or so and I find that reasonable . 
So there's 5 pups greatly taken care of already . If there are any more I'll find a home for them at my closest friends with which I meet daily . I know it's not the perfect scenario but I doubt she'll get depressed from missing her pups if everything goes according to plan . Even so , I stick to my promise ...


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Nycto, you can do whatever you want. People need to calm down. I think it's good that at least you are responsible and has already looked into this. I understand the few shelters situation. I have 1 in my state here in Brazil. Do whatever you would like. If I wanted new pups I would also cross my puppy when she grows up, but I'm not gonna want anymore dogs until I finish school, so I'm spaying her.

Also, people need to chill with the whole "health test" Idk what breed you will cross, but my puppy's parents definitely weren't health tested and she's in perfect health. People here can't think out of their little heads because they are so used to the way the US is.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

How will YOU feel when these puppies start being affected by GENETIC issues that you could have prevented simply by not breeding? How will you feel when your girls pups are in severe pain from Canine hip dysplasia, Elbow Dysplasia, or Osteochondritis dissecans? How will you feel if/when these same puppies lose their ability to see due to Retinal Dysplasia, Cataracts or Progressive Retinal Atrophy?

If you cant/wont do the proper testing, you shouldnt be breeding. 

I have a pure bred Saint Bernard. Pure bred does not mean he needs to be bred. Ive had people begging for a puppy sired by my boy since he was 11 weeks old! I refuse to allow him to be bred, not even a single litter with me keeping puppies and the rest staying with friends and family. I dont know what genetic ailments run in his lines. A litter of puppies living in constant pain, facing expensive surgery is not what I want to add to this world. My decision wouldnt change a bit if I had a female, she'd be spayed before ever being bred.



> Also, people need to chill with the whole "health test" Idk what breed you will cross, but my puppy's parents definitely weren't health tested and she's in perfect health. People here can't think out of their little heads because they are so used to the way the US is.


It's not about being used to the way it is in one country or another, its about the health of puppies. Living beings that, without testing, can be born with genetic issues that cause pain, blindness and even premature death. 

Pregnancy and delivery are risky, no matter the species. Dont you think theres a reason women allow themselves to be poked and prodded so much during pregnancy? Trust me, its not because we enjoy that side of it! What if she cant have these puppies on her own? What if a puppy gets stuck? The owner is faced with emergency surgery (remember, dogs often give birth outside of office hours!). Without surgery, mom and puppies die. What if, after delivering 6 puppies (we'll use an easy number) moms uterus does not properly contract and she continues to bleed? Dead momma dog and 6 orphaned puppies that now must be hand raised...feedings every 2 hours (I believe) around the clock, stimulating them so they relieve themselves, making sure puppies are kept at a proper temperature. No, its far more than just being used to "the way it is" in a certain country...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Noobcakes said:


> Nycto, you can do whatever you want. People need to calm down. I think it's good that at least you are responsible and has already looked into this. I understand the few shelters situation. I have 1 in my state here in Brazil. Do whatever you would like. If I wanted new pups I would also cross my puppy when she grows up, but I'm not gonna want anymore dogs until I finish school, so I'm spaying her.
> 
> Also, people need to chill with the whole "health test" Idk what breed you will cross, but my puppy's parents definitely weren't health tested and she's in perfect health. People here can't think out of their little heads because they are so used to the way the US is.


Your pup is also very very young if I recall correctly. I am not trying to be debbie downer but you cannot possibly tell what kinds of genetic issues a puppy might have. Even my Mia is 15 months and too young to really know if she has any kind of issues. A lot do not show up until 2 years or later, when the dog is fully mature.

I do not know how breeding works in other countries nor their shelter populations. However, I do know dogs don't become depressed when they are spayed. Dogs don't understand that they are not being allowed to have puppies. I will say that if your dog loses it's litter entirely then it will likely be much much harder on the dog. I would know because my current dog Summer went through that before I got her. It was very rough on her body plus she spent literally days looking for her dead pups. I did not own her at the time, but it was heartbreaking. I have known people to lose their bitch in whelp too. These things DO happen, even if you're prepared.

At the least a breeder needs to know their lines and know what kinds of health problems COULD arise.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Labs usually have between 10 and 14 puppies. That's one reason they're so overpopulated here. Can you afford to feed all those pups for at least 8 weeks? Plus their first shots and de-worming? What if you can't find homes for most of them? You have 3 pups placed, what if you have to keep the other 11? Feeding a dozen large dogs will put a dent in your budget for sure. Besides vet care.

But the main reason not to breed an untested Lab is Hip Dysplasia. It's a real problem in the breed, very common, and it's a terrible thing for the dog and the owner. To deliberately risk passing that on would be a real disservice to the breed. If you had her hips x-rayed and evaluated I wouldn't have a problem with breeding her. And she needs to be at least 2 years old, if you do decide to breed her. Letting her get pregnant before that would be risky, a real strain on her developing body. Dogs that size aren't fully developed before age 2. She also needs to be at least 2 to have her hips evaluated as well.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Shannie said:


> How do you think your dog will feel when she gives birth and then you take all her puppies away from her and give them to new owners?
> I'm sure that would be far more heartbreaking than the simple fact of never having puppies.


This is a classic example of giving human feelings to dogs that they do not possess. I have never seen a bitch give a second glance to puppies that are leaving at 7-8 weeks when its time for puppies to go to their new homes.

However, bitches CAN be depressed if they lose all their puppies in the first couple of weeks when they are programmed to take very close care of them. This is a more likely occurence, as death is nearly always a part of breeding dogs. 

The Grim Reaper stalks every single breeding. Anytime you breed a bitch she can die. The puppies can die. They can all die. You can be left with puppies to hand raise, or indeed a bitch who is not only grieving because she has no puppies to take care of, but is miserable because of engorged breasts and no puppies to nurse her. This discomfort can last several days, and may lead to mastitis. 

Puppies who survive can need to be hand fed if the bitch develops any mammary or uterine infections that cause her milk to be poisonous. (every 2 hours around the clock for 3 weeks).

Better plan to have the money available for a C section, as this is not uncommon.

I am sure I would be spending my time better if I were talking to a wall, but there are some of the things that SHOULD be considered before anyone ever undertakes the breeding of a litter of ANY breed.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Countries not the US have a different approach to dogs and pet ownership than we do here. No doubt. All I have to do is step across the border into Mexico (not now with the Cartels fighting) and see a huge difference. There the dogs run free, are not fixed, have puppies and seem to often be little more than feral (not all dogs there at treated this way). 

I have no idea the dog population in Romania or anything about pet care in Romainia. I do have a few questions that I think the OP may find helpful to ask of herself. 

First question is when do you plan to breed your dog? What age? The country of origin does not matter when it comes to age of first whelping.. you do want to wait until the dog is at least 2 years old. 

Second question is what is the purpose of the puppies? What is their reason for being born? What will you do besides 'give them away?' and keep two. If you keep two, and both are female, will you have to breed them too? and if you do, what are is the purpose of those puppies? You can see that this could become geometric in proportions and quickly you might need to live outside to keep the dogs!!

Third question
What is your Veterinary care like where you live? Do you have readily available Emergency vet services available to you all hours of the day and night (whelping never occurs when the clinic is open between 9-5.... trust me). Can you get an idea of cost of a C Section, cost for shots and worming and for emergency spay? Can your vet deal with things like uterine inertia? If you have to make a choice between the puppy's lives and the mother dog's life, can you do it? 

Fourth question
Can you possibly talk to your vet about what is involved in making sure the parents of the puppies are physically sound (xrays of hips and eye exams etc.)? 

Fifth question 
What dog do you plan to breed to and why that dog? 

Sixth question
Do you have a warm, indoor place, to have the puppies whelped and where you can keep them safe and secure until they are 8 weeks old? 

There is many a slip twixt the cup and the lip with whelping a dog and dealing with puppies. Romania isn't the US and what you are proposing, including keeping 2 puppies.. is something that should take up a lot of forethought no matter what part of the world you live in.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think most people understand, or are prepared for, the expense of raising a litter. An acquaintance of mine has a Lab that has had 2 oops litters. She gave birth easily and everything they did with the pups was done as cheaply as possible. It still cost them $100 per puppy to raise them to 8 weeks. Since she had 12 the first time and 10 the second time, it was a huge expense for them. Thankfully they had the mama dog spayed after litter #2. I'm sure it would cost more if you didn't feed them Ol' Roy and took them to the vet for first shots. And of course more if anything went wrong.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Nyctophobia said:


> I apologize for that ... edited . And again , how can my decision be for my selfish reasons when I have no intention of SELLING the puppies , I'll just give them to what I think will be responsable and caring owners . And regarding the reasons , I stand by my beliefs that there are indeed unfortunate exceptions but that doesn't mean it's always like that . There are millions of dogs giving birth worldwide and the counter-argument I was given for what I think is right is just a website with 10 unfortunate breeders who I believe are over-reacting epicly . I just want her to give birth once , she'll be spayed afterwards . If not a single person agrees with me in , let's say , 10 days I promise you all she'll be spayed and she'll never have puppies .


they arent overacting epicly.

and i could show you hundreds more examples. the point though was that even if you are prepared, some thing can go really really wrong. hundreds of dogs give birth everyday and they do it with EXTREME risk to their LIVES..just like humans do. giving birth is dangerous. period. for pretty much any mammal.

ever heard of Dog STDs? they're real. they can cause your litter to be born dead.
ever heard of things like walrus puppies? mummy puppies? these things are EXTREMELY common.

id listen to Redyre if i were you. she is a breeder and has been for a long long time. ask her about the costs, the screenings, the progesterone tests all that. ask her what goes into her making a breeding...see what she says.



Noobcakes said:


> Nycto, you can do whatever you want. People need to calm down. I think it's good that at least you are responsible and has already looked into this. I understand the few shelters situation. I have 1 in my state here in Brazil. Do whatever you would like. If I wanted new pups I would also cross my puppy when she grows up, but I'm not gonna want anymore dogs until I finish school, so I'm spaying her.
> 
> Also, people need to chill with the whole "health test" Idk what breed you will cross, but my puppy's parents definitely weren't health tested and she's in perfect health. People here can't think out of their little heads because they are so used to the way the US is.



so what if she is in perfect health? still means she might be a carrier for something or has a genetic condition that hasnt developed yet because its senior onset. you are encouraging despicable backyard breeding practices and very possibly condemnning the dog in question's descendants to live plagued by suffering. YOU need to get out of your small little head and realize there's more than just the immediate future to consider when breeding a dog..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My puppy is in perfect health too. Comes from health tested parents and is of good breeding. Doesn't mean she'll be in good health two years from now (though having health tested parents increases the odds).

My bitch will be CHIC tested (multiple official health checks) before she is bred, and my husband and I will be putting thousands of dollars into her proper care and that of the puppies.

I've been "in" my breed for around a decade now, and still have not whelped a litter. I'm still reading and learning.

But...I like having a dog that's, you know...alive. And puppies that are healthy.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Nyctophobia said:


> Well I'm planning for my Shiva to give birth at least once . I don't know about you , but from my previous experiences with female dogs, they became a bit depressed after they were spayed, so I'm thinking this happened because they never had puppies . And besides , I'm sort of letting nature take it's course . Then again , it's just my opinion .


Ok this is about the silliest thing I have EVER heard. If a dog has never had a litter how can they mourn the experience they never had because you spay them. You are applying human emotions here and only going to add to the over population issue. Any dog taht gets depressed after beign altered is most likely a side effect of the gas for surgery. Is there a chance that the nipple is just inverted and will "pop out" once they mature a bit and have more hormones?



Nyctophobia said:


> Well , none of you have yet impressed me with your reasons for my bitch to have pups later in her life .
> First of all , I live in Romania , not the US , we probably have about 10 animal shelters in the whole country . There is no such thing as over-population of pets because most people simply can't afford taking care of one . The medium salary goes around 250 euros and a black lab goes for around 150 . Whoever buys one can afford to take care of him . In addition , I'm planning of keeping at least two of her pups . I'll be very careful to whom I'll give the others , I'll check their future living conditions and their owners "sanity" .
> Regarding the giving birth issue , just think about it , even human babies are somethimes born with physical or mental handicaps . Bad stuff happens , that's the way nature works . That doesn't meen WE should stop breeding does it ? Trust me , I love animals , especially dogs , more than anything in this world and I wouldn't do anything that would hurt them just out of my selfishness . I just think this is the right thing to do .


In Romania there is no pet over population issue because they're all left to roam the streets, get hit, get killed, get eaten... nice way to live.

Also if you're planning on breeding your bitch I think you might find this video interesting. This was this bitche's first breeding... would you really want your dog to go thru all this pain and suffering just to experience motherhood and you can profit off her pups? How is that any different than slavery really? Profiting off her suffering. What a loving owner.








Shannie said:


> Okay now you are being just plain ignorant. The reasons that other users have given you are perfectly valid and you are choosing to ignore them for your own selfish reasons. And to add to that you just used a curse word. Please keep in mind that this forum is open to users of all ages and therefore swearing of any kind is not allowed so please edit it out.


Bitch is NOT a curse word when referring to an intact female dog. It is proper language and terminology.


----------



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

@ Elana55 
I'm more than willing to cover any expenses that come before , during and after their birth . I'm more than able to provide them with excellent living conditions . I will take health tests for both their parents . Two years from now , when I'm thinking I should mate her I'll have to move to another city with excellent veterinary care and an emergency program . Where I live at the moments the vet is decent but not who I'd call for the birth of Shiva's pups . Their purpose will be none other than being lovingful pets . 

@ Dog_shrink 
Now I'm seriously starting to doubt your intelligence and general knowledge of the world . I'll stop before I make and xenophobic remarks and I'll simply ask you : What do you exactly think Romania is ? Don't know what you read in your Geography books but stray dogs and exactly a delicasy here . And most stray dogs live around fish / meat markets ... No one kills them , they're not feral and they're pretty well fed . So much for your fancy animal shelters that put dogs down a ?
2ndly , I have an excellent job , I don't want to proffit from selling pups . I'll just give them away .

And if nature decided that all mammals should mate , who the hell are you guys/girls to tell me it's wrong to do so ?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Face, meet palm.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess the difference between ignorant and stupid, is that ignorant people can become educated. Stupid...not so much.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Head, meet desk!


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Willow has nine nipples...that number always makes me laugh. XD


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

well everyone, we tried to help another dog ... looks like we failed here

also nyct ... i would like you to imagine giving birth to 10-14 babies .... NOT FUN EVER
and i feel terribly for your dog ... because after watching that video of that bitches first breeding i will tell you for certain she is not going to "enjoy" it 

and i REALLY dont understand why people dont listen to the wealth of knowledge here ... especially from people WHO KNOW WTF THEY ARE DOING

im sorry but stupid things like this REALLY anger me ... and a missing nipple with 10-14 pups is an issue
your dog has no idea what having puppies is she doesnt have reasoning to know what that is ... you very much are putting your own emotions into it ... and forcing puppies onto close friends because you cant have 7 dogs left after getting rid of as many as you can isnt fair ...


**back to the clubhouse**


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Poor dog. another back yard breeder in the making. go read some breeding pages. and see how expensive it is. and I doubt you bought from a very responsible breeder if they will just elt you will nilly breed.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I wasn't referring to PEOPLE eating the dogs... I was referring to natural selection in feral situations. BTW NATURE didn't decide that all mammals should mate, nature gave them the ability to reproduce. Natural selection permits only the strongest, best representitives of that species to reproduce for the survival of the species. Domesticaltion is NOT a natural environment. Your dog isn't wild, living in nature, YOU decide to seek out a mate for her and breed her for YOUR satisfaction, not hers. For your sense of fufillment, not hers, and certainly not breeding her for betterment of the breed. Any emotional aspect you try to twist into this to justify breeding her as in satisfing HER maternal needs are misguided as maternal instinct in dogs only surfaces after they've had a litter (if you're lucky).

I may not know much about Romania, but I know that pet over population, irresponsible breeding, lack of medical care or vaccines, careless uneducated owners, and horrid living conditions are worldwide.

I found this about Romania on a travel guide site. 

"•stray dogs are common Bucharest - avoid these animals as attacks are common"

"SPECIAL CIRCUMSTANCES: Stray dogs are commonplace in Romania and generally tolerated. Strays are often fed and are seen frequently in public areas, especially in or near parks. Some statistics report one dog bite hourly in Bucharest. Because the immunization status of stray dogs is unknown, precautions to prevent rabies are recommended. See the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) website for more details. If you encounter dogs that appear aggressive, it is best to change your path to avoid contact with them"

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1004.html

Sounds like a great place.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> There are over 8 million pets killed each year because of not enough good homes, and you would be contributing to it.


You might want to fact-check your numbers, there.

Regardless, anyone who thinks a dog needs to be bred because otherwise they're 'sad that they never had puppies' _really_ needs to spay their bitch. That kind of ignorance isn't helpful to their dog or their dog's potential offspring.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I wasn't counting just the US..


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Then it honestly sounds kind of low to me... the U.S. really makes _half _of the entire number of pets killed in shelters around the world? Though I suppose the number of animal shelters worldwide is pretty low as a whole too, especially considering many developing countries have barely any shelter infrastructure at all.

To be fair though, I see plenty of people claim '8 million' as the U.S. figure, too, so you might want to be specific if you're going to use it as the worldwide number.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

not sure about the debate goin on in this thread, but to the OP - i THINK it should be ok and is normal....



shes got about 8...idk y theyre so big tho as shes never had a litter


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> not sure about the debate goin on in this thread, but to the OP - i THINK it should be ok and is normal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Has she ever gone thru a heat cycle? or a false pregnancy? Both would cause enlarged nipples. and she actually has 10. I see 2 small ones up near her armpits.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> not sure about the debate goin on in this thread, but to the OP - i THINK it should be ok and is normal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For some reason this pic cracked me up! She has thighs like a bodybuilder!


----------



## Nyctophobia (Jul 31, 2010)

For god's sake ... Ok ... you all convinced me .. I'll spay her as soon as she's of age . Anyways , loved all the debate . I apologize if I offended anyone .
Oh and she really does have nice thighs xD .


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I may not know much about Romania, but I know that pet over population, irresponsible breeding, lack of medical care or vaccines, careless uneducated owners, and horrid living conditions are worldwide.
> 
> I found this about Romania on a travel guide site.
> 
> ...


I mean, it could be just me here, but I'd rather be bit by a stray dog, and get my rabies shot, then go to Miami and get shanked by one of the almost 100,000 homeless people that live there! I'd much rather have stray dogs than "stray" people.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Noobcakes said:


> I mean, it could be just me here, but I'd rather be bit by a stray dog, and get my rabies shot, then go to Miami and get shanked by one of the almost 100,000 homeless people that live there! I'd much rather have stray dogs than "stray" people.


You mean SERIES of rabies shots, which are QUITE painful. I'd honestly rather be shanked. At least that will be better in 3 days. You can thank Obama for all the homeless "stray" people.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> You mean SERIES of rabies shots, which are QUITE painful. I'd honestly rather be shanked. At least that will be better in 3 days. You can thank Obama for all the homeless "stray" people.


The bums in Miami use rusty razors. A lot of them that have been caught had some sort of disease on the razor, most common was Hep. So, no thanks, I'd rather suffer with the shots, then get Hep or HIV from a bum.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> You mean SERIES of rabies shots, which are QUITE painful. I'd honestly rather be shanked. At least that will be better in 3 days. You can thank Obama for all the homeless "stray" people.


Yeah, I definitely never saw a homeless person until he was in office.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Not to go into politics, but come one people, Bush left the government screwed up. At least, you guys have an educated president. Our president here didn't even finish high school and was voted by the morons who live here. And they love him because he gives them free money for not working, free money for going to JAIL. This people are so dumb and they think their lives are great. The economy here will soon hit pit bottom and then ppl will cry about it.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> You mean SERIES of rabies shots, which are QUITE painful. I'd honestly rather be shanked. At least that will be better in 3 days. You can thank Obama for all the homeless "stray" people.


Not here, near Miami. I'm 26, they've been here my WHOLE life.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Yeah, I definitely never saw a homeless person until he was in office.


I actually laughed out loud. Win.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Me too! I'm not even American and I love hearing your debates about politics.

Australia just got it's first ever female PM. You know the resounding response? The first ever ranga in office!! That's us for ya lol


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> Me too! I'm not even American and I love hearing your debates about politics.
> 
> Australia just got it's first ever female PM. You know the resounding response? The first ever ranga in office!! That's us for ya lol


I saw that, but I have NO idea how you pick your PM's. Completely confuses me, lol. And how come she calls for an election?


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

tskoffina said:


> I saw that, but I have NO idea how you pick your PM's. Completely confuses me, lol. And how come she calls for an election?


It's election year anyway. I'll talk to my brother, he works at labor headquarters and is pretty close with Rob Mitchell and such. he knows so much about politics, he listened to all this boring stuff growing up which is likely why I have no interest lol.

Here's a pic of my brother with former PM Hawkey:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/jake.t.clarke?ref=ts


P.S I actually find American politics to be a lot more confusing...I would find voting far more difficult there. Also, this is my first year to vote!! Not voting is illegal here.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Homeless people have been living in miami before the spaniards arrived LOL


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Noobcakes said:


> Homeless people have been living in miami before the spaniards arrived LOL


Hahahaha. That one almost knocked me down laughing. I think they make there way here for the weather lol.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Hahaha they are snow birds ROFL


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Noobcakes said:


> Hahaha they are snow birds ROFL


LOL. We need more of them.... NOT


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nyctophobia said:


> For god's sake ... Ok ... you all convinced me .. I'll spay her as soon as she's of age . Anyways , loved all the debate . I apologize if I offended anyone .
> Oh and she really does have nice thighs xD .


I am sure you both will be happier with that decision. Actually, IF you have enough money is there a way you can help to start an animal shelter (or shelter system) in your country that would also help educate people about the issues of stray animals, illicit breeding and get low cost spay and neuter programs going? Just a thought. 

You and your dog could be the founders and ambassadors. 

BTW Romania has very interesting Geography and an interesting geographic history. Back (years ago.. a LOT of years) when I was in High school they had the European map out (dated) and I found Transylvania. Now, as an American kid all I knew about that country had to do with the Count Dracula and all the stories of vampires and all the rest. I thought the place was fictitous until I found it on that map. After that I got out the Encyclopedia and then went to the library for books and learned quite a lot about that part of the world and a little of its history. 

Some day I hope to vist your country.


----------

